

Artificial Life on the Horizon - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/24/artificial-life-on-the-horizon/

======
nazgulnarsil
question: given the current state of machine learning and artificial life
research, should we expect the first AI to be silicon or carbon based? both?

~~~
Bjoern
According to popularist Ray Kurzweil, Silicon. According to others who play
with DNA sequencers (hacking Ecoli bacteria etc.) .. carbon.

Some people believe its not possible to make silicon AI. Others do (memristor
development, blue brain project etc.)

Let's see what will happen :)

------
TrevorJ
Does anybody else find it scary that this article seems to indicate we think
we can "reverse global warming, solve the world’s energy crisis, and pave the
way for breakthrough antibiotics and vaccines… all in one fell swoop."?

Sure, that potential is there, but let's be honest, the greater danger is that
we screw things up royally.

~~~
Bjoern
ACK, scary .. probably just wanted to get attention.

\- Reverse global warming Would be very difficult, take 100k's of years

\- World energy crisis? Heh, fusion again?

\- Antibiotics Hm, recently Quorum Sensing between bacteria seems to be an
interesting break-through of Anti-biotics research.

